# pager + beeper



## cdeford

En mi país usan en anglisismo "beeper" para un "pager", pero aun asi no es totalmente español.  Alguien sabe como se dice "pager" o "beeper" en español??  Gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que es localizador, Por cierto en México también se les llamaba Biper.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Creo que es ''buscapersonas.''


----------



## cdeford

Ok, suena un poco extraño, pero bueno.  Usaré eso.
Gracias


----------



## María Madrid

En España lo hemos acabado reduciendo a "busca". Masculino, por cierto. Un busca. Saludos,


----------



## Soledad Medina

Creo que la palabra más acertada es "localizador" pero no me asombraría si en un futuro la Real Academia incorpora la palabra bíper.
Saludos
SM


----------



## cdeford

Gracias, creo que usaré "localizador"


----------



## María Madrid

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> no me asombraría si en un futuro la Real Academia incorpora la palabra bíper.


Believe it or not, pero busca está aceptado! Personalmente no he oído mensáfono en mi vida. Saludos, 
*busca**2**.*(Acort. de _buscapersonas_).*1.* m. *mensáfono.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, pero busca está aceptado! Personalmente no he oído mensáfono en mi vida. Saludos,
> *busca**2**.*(Acort. de _buscapersonas_).*1.* m. *mensáfono.*
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Mensáfono es un aparato que creo que ya no se usa, o por lo menos ya hace mil años que no veo uno. La diferencia que tiene con el busca, es que el busca recibes los mensajes en texto mientras que con el mensáfono se oye el mensaje que te han mandado.


----------



## cdeford

!!!!!Mensáfono!!!!  jamás he escuchado eso en mi vida.  Creo que nadie sabrá que es eso si lo pongo en mi reporte.  Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## elmoch

cdeford said:
			
		

> Ok, suena un poco extraño, pero bueno. Usaré eso.
> Gracias


En español se dice *buscapersonas* o, abreviado, *busca*. Tienes muchos ejemplos de su uso. Por ejemplo:

*Que es un 'beeper' en español*
Hilo de Wordreference: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20986
En inglés Beeper, aparato de radio que recibe mensajes, tanto numéricos como alfanuméricos.
Fuente: http://www.glosarium.com/term/9,1,xhtml
dispositivo buscapersonas (beeper / pager)con funciones de envío y recepción de datos alfanuméricos
Fuente: http://www.casio-europe.com/es/corporate/history/chronologyofproducts/
Beeper/Buscapersonas/Pager/Motorola Advisor
Fuente: http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/ViewItem.asp?Data=12615313%7C3331


----------



## Soledad Medina

Elmoch, como siempre tus aportes son esclarecedores y nos sacán de la confusión a todos.
Me alegra mucho verte en el foro.
Saludos
SM


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México, a demás de lo que ha dicho Miguelillo, también decimos "radiolocalizador" y (cuando estuvieron de moda) se redujo a "radio". 
Me mandas un mensaje al radio


----------



## cdeford

"radiolocalizador" suene bastante prometedor y da una idea de lo que es .  Gracias.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cdeford said:
			
		

> "radiolocalizador" suene bastante prometedor y da una idea de lo que es . Gracias.


Pero el radioloclizador es un RADIO por donde puedes hablar, y en el biper no puede hablar sólo ver mensajes.
Por cierto que raro ¿en Costa rica sigue vigente este producto?
çAquí en México su auge ya desaparecio e inclusive creo yo el producto


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pero el radioloclizador es un RADIO por donde puedes hablar, y en el biper no puede hablar sólo ver mensajes.
> Por cierto que raro ¿en Costa rica sigue vigente este producto?
> çAquí en México su auge ya desaparecio e inclusive creo yo el producto



Es que uno es el radiotransmisor, comunmente llamado radio, que le aprietas un botón y hablas con alguien que esté en la misma frecuencia de onda.
Y otra es el radiolocalizador, que sigue existiendo en México, aunque con mucho menos demanda que a finales de los noventa.
De hecho, mira:
A los radiolocalizadores numéricos algunas veces les llamamos "beepers digitales". Este es un nombre incorrecto ya que un radiolocalizador generalmente no es analógico y digital a la vez. Su nombre correcto: *Radiolocalizadores con despliegue Numérico *(los que te dan en pantalla sólo el número telefónico de la persona que ha llamado).También existen los  *Radiolocalizadores con despliegue Alfanumérico *(aquellos que despliegan en pantalla un mensaje para leer).
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Es que uno es el *radiotransmisor*, comunmente llamado radio, que le aprietas un botón y hablas con alguien que esté en la misma frecuencia de onda.
> Y otra es el *radiolocalizador*, que sigue existiendo en México, aunque con mucho menos demanda que a finales de los noventa.
> Saludos


 
*Este es como el Nextel ¿Cierto?*

*Y este ¿Cuál es ? ¿¿¿¿¿El biper???? Sí lo es he vivido engañado mucho tiempo.*


----------



## cdeford

En Costa Rica ya casi no se está usando mucho, pero en los EEUU los médicos aun los usan para asuntos internos en el hospital.  O en las cortes también los usan para localizar a un intérprete, etc.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> *Este es como el Nextel ¿Cierto?*
> 
> *Y este ¿Cuál es ? ¿¿¿¿¿El biper???? Sí lo es he vivido engañado mucho tiempo.*


 
Sí, es como el nextel o como los radios que usan los policías 
El otro es el bíper o skytel  Pero no es que hayas vivido engañado, es sólo distintas maneras de llamar una misma cosa.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Sí, es como el nextel o como los radios que usan los policías
> El otro es el bíper o skytel  Pero no es que hayas vivido engañado, es sólo distintas maneras de llamar una misma cosa.


Ya entendí anyway prefiero localizador ya que el radiolocalizador puede llevar a confusiones.
Para ejemplo mirenme a mi.


----------



## cdeford

Gracias Miguelillo 87!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cdeford said:
			
		

> Gracias Miguelillo 87!!!!!!!!


De nada ford, sólo quiero apuntar que las otras ideas también son buenas y correctas. Pero yo en mi caso muy particular. Prefiero esta.


----------



## elmoch

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Me alegra mucho verte en el foro.
> Saludos
> SM


 
Gracias, Soledad. Sólo estoy de paso.  



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Es que uno es el radiotransmisor, comunmente llamado radio, que le aprietas un botón y hablas con alguien que esté en la misma frecuencia de onda.


A eso en España se le llama *walkie talkie* o *walkie*.

*WALKIE-TALKIE* - Radiotransmisor portátil
Fuente: http://www.carlisle.army.mil/USAMHI/usarsa/GLOSSARY/ENGLISH/E_T-Z.HTM
Hay modelos de teléfono móvil (o celular) que traen incorporada la función walkie. Lo llaman "Push to talk":

http://www.laflecha.net/canales/moviles/articulos/push_to_talk/
Saludos.


----------



## Tarja

¡Hola! Me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre un pager y un beeper. He visto en una página que los pagers sólo pueden recibir información, mientras que los beepers serían bidireccionales. Me gustaría saber si estoy en lo cierto, pues la información la he sacado de una página de informática.

Gracias.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

A mi entender, los usamos en mi trabajo, son lo mismo, en inglés solo se refieren a ellos como "pager", "beeper" es usado por el sonido que hacen.

Aquí se trato antes:_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=106564


----------



## Tarja

Hola y gracias. Sólo me gustaría saber si eres médico, pues me interesa saber cómo se los denomina en esa profesión. 
¿Usan más pager que beeper?

Gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En el hospital donde trabajo, Texas,  todos lo llaman "*pager*".


----------



## zazap

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mi entender, los usamos en mi trabajo, son lo mismo, en inglés solo se refieren a ellos como "pager", "beeper" es usado por el sonido que hacen.


Concuerdo con fsabroso


----------



## benbluejunior

zazap said:


> Concuerdo con fsabroso


 
I also agree.  Beeper is more colloquial in my understanding.


----------



## Bobomon

En algunos paises de latinoamerica le llaman "beeper", pero es lo mismo


----------

